# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  عسى الردي يا كاسب الطيب يفداك

## دمعه حزن

[align=center][glow=FFFFFF]



حي الغلا اللي متى ما"جيت هلابي"
والله لقهويك من صافي"تعابيري"
أقعد..وسولف..تفضل "قهوة إعجابي"
الله يحيك زانت بك"تباشيري"
عطني علومك قبل ما "تحسب إحسابي"
وأنت إخذ ماتشتهي "وأسمح بتقصيري" 

*******************************

لك عيوني..
إذابعيوني لك راحه
لك قلبي..
وسط دنيا العطش واحه
انا الموجود-بوجودك-
انا اللي ظلي ورودك
أنا عمري ابتدى- بحبك-
ونهاية عمري،،،،
((لعيوووووونك))

*******************************

تخليني بهالدنيـــا..بلا ذوق .. وبلا معنى..!!
شمـــالي..تصفق اليمنى..مثــل..من طاح من خيـــله..!
وأنا .. ياناعـــس..أهدابــك..أحبـــك..حيـــل..وأشتاقك..!
ولا أقوى علــى فراقــــــك..وشــــرعي..صعب تبديــــله..!

*******************************

إهي مره وكم مره عليا
تكثر الغلطات"
اطوف زلتك دايم ومن
شانك امشيها"
اكرر رقمك الهاتف
لامره ولا مرات"
يجاوبني على المغلق
او الخارج مغطيها"
تجيني مجمع اعذارك
اصدقها وهي كذبات"
وصبر نفسي بنفسي
اكحلها وتعميها"

*******************************

مـو حرام..أني أشوفك..
في عيوني . تذبلين..؟
لو اقول ..أتصدقين..
تحتك الكون ..طافي
وأنا أشوفك تشرقين؟
يا الله .. لاتتجاهلين ..
ومني لا تتعجبين ..
وانتي ورده هالمدينـه ..
وكل ها الناس طيـن..

*******************************

انتـي .. مابين ضلوع قلبي مقيمه ..
بين الحنــايا حتى مابيــن الأهداب ..
وانتي .. حيــاتي مكسبي والغنيمــه ..
وأنا بــدونك جملــة مالها إعراب ..
وابــل سحـــايب .. وديمــه ..
تمطر على روحي وترخيلي أعصاب ..
تروي بساتيــن الضلــوع الهشيمه ..
وتملي حياتي بالمحبــه والأطيـــاب ..

*******************************

عذاب الحب ينهيني وانا مالي سواك انسان
بكيت ودمعي بعيني من المخطي من الغلطان
يموت الحب بيديني مثل موت الشجر عطشان
ابي منك تواسيني حياتي لو دريت احزان 
حرام انك تخليني مثل قصة بلا عنوان

*******************************

سلمولي على اللي ما اقدر انســاها
بلغوها سلامي ما اقدر اجيــها
ياسلامي عليها عدت خطاها
وعد ماهلت عيوني عباريها
مامضى يوم قلبي ماتمناها
كيف حتى بحلم الليل أناديها؟
ليت منهو يعيش العمــر وياها
دانةٍ من ملكها .. مايخلــيها

*******************************

كنت محلم بغيرك
كنت مرضى بديلك
وكل ماتبعد اجيلك
واليوم لاماني اسيرك

كنت مالك محبتي
كنت اهلي وعزوتي
كنت تحلي دنيتي
بس البعد اصبح رغبتي

خلاص ابعد وانسى
لاتجبرني عليك اقسى
حياتي بعدك احلى
ارجوك ابعد وانسى

*******************************

وصفك نسيته بس .. باقي ملامحـك ... 
بنهيـك وانهـي .. بالنهايـة جنونـك 
ماتستحـق (امـد) كفـي واصافحـك ... 
مثلك غلط عمري .. وابحيا .. بدونـك 
لكن خسارة صرت غايـة مصالحـك ... 
ياليتنـي ماجيـت .. لحظـة بكونـك 
واليوم من صفحة حياتـي ابمسحـك ... 
هديت صرحـك ثـم طاحـت اركونـك 

*******************************

ألا يا وجودي وجد من فارق الخلان .. 
تنحت به الأقدار عن دار مضنونه .. 
على شوف خل شوفته تشفي الوجعان .. 
حداني زماني بالبعد من دونه .. 
حياتي بدونه مثل بيت بلا سكان .. 
كساه الغبار وعشش الطير بركونه ..

*******************************

رجيت الموت ياخذني من دنيا حلاها أمرار 
عصاني الموت وتعذر يقول العمر لك زاهي 
الا ياموت انا عايش... الاياموت انا بالنار.. 
أقاسي واقعي كذبه: 
((هموم وفراق واحزان)) 

*******************************

اللهم ان لي اخت
هي بحر الندى^
ومناره بها يهتدى^
اللهم قها الردى^
واكفها شر العدى^
واكلأها بعنايتك طول
المدى^
واجعل لنا ولها الجنة
موعدا^
نرافق فيها الحبيب
محمدا^

*******************************

عسى الردي ياكاسب
الطيب {يفداك}
ماهو كفو يفداك يفدى
{رجولك}

انت الذي على روس
الاشراف {مبداك}
والا الردي مهما تعب
{مايطولك}

مدت يمينه ماتجي عند
{يسراك}
واغلى ثيابه ماتساوي
{نعولك}

*******************************


تحيـاتي،،،
دمعه حزن[/glow][/align]

----------


## بحر الشوق

الله لايحرمنا منك يادمعه ودمتي
مسجات روعة وتسلمين

تحياتي 
بحر الشوق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو

تسلمي حبيبتي على هالمسجات

كلهم أول مره اشوفهم ماعدا 2 

  عن جد حلوين 

 يعطيك الف عافيه

 تحياتي ومودتي

  شمعه

----------


## القلب المرح

اهلا وسهلا
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اختي عالمسجات
بصراحه مسجاتك جدا روعه وجميله وجديده  فيما اقراه من مسجات

ولا احرمنا اله  من تواصلك معنا ومن عطاياك المميزه
وتحياتي لك ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً ببحر الشوق

ألف شكر لك على المرور الكريم

يسلموا على التعقيب الحلو

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

وما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


يا هلا بشمعة المنتدى

تشكري على الحضور المحبب الى قلبي

ويسلموا على التعقيب الرائع

الله يعافيك خيوووه

لا تحرمينا من طلتك البهية

دمتي بحفظ الباري

تحياتي
دمعه حزن


أهلين وسهلين ومرحبتين بالقلب المرح

ألف ألف ألف شكر لك على التواصل الحلووو

تسلم يمناك على التعقيب الاكثر من روووووووووعة

والله يعافيك ويخليك وما يحرمنا من حضورك العطر

دمت بحفظ الباري ورعايته

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب الجريح

يسلمو الايادي خية 


دوما تتحفينا بمسجاتك الرائعة 

دمتي بخير

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلين بالقلب الجريح

الاروع هو تواصلك الكريم

ألف شكر لك على التعقيب الحلو

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

لا تحرمنا من طلتك البهية

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------

